
Ask HN: Which Company to Work For? - hegemeister
Hello HN,<p>about me: I&#x27;m 24 years old and recently switched companies.<p>Company A:
I do now work for a medical mid-sized company, with a old IT and old structures in a boring job but I do get paid good. 3343 monthly for 37,5 hours a week, with 31 days paid vacation. Working here does not benefit my knowledge that much. (I have the option, to learn while I work, as I have some spare-time between tasks.)<p>Company B:
I got an offer from another start-up like company, with a very interesting job, doing what I like. They pay: 3000 monthly for 40 hours a week, with 30 days paid vacation. Working here, would benefit my knowledge for my future plan greatly. I would not have that much spare-time between tasks.<p>Future plan: 
I am in the progress to start my own SaaS, this is why the question is tough to me. 
I am able to write code and host servers, I do not need to learn much, to start the SaaS but still, I do not know, if I should take the offer or not. I really tend to do so, because I think it is better for my future. 
-------<p>Can you give me advice in my choosing?
======
el_dev_hell
> Company B: I got an offer from another start-up like company, with a very
> interesting job, doing what I like. They pay: 3000 monthly for 40 hours a
> week, with 30 days paid vacation. Working here, would benefit my knowledge
> for my future plan greatly. I would not have that much spare-time between
> tasks.

I would note that 40 hour weeks, in my experience, are very rare in technical
roles if you're at a "start-up like company". Be prepared for 60ish hour weeks
(and celebrate if that doesn't happen).

------
UglyToad
To be annoying, Company C.

I'd definitely recommend working for a startup at that age and (almost) no
matter the startup it will really level up both your software dev and business
knowledge but I think the salary is a sticking point on option B as it stands.
(though I'm not sure what your pay is like relative to the market in your
location but generally I've found startups able to make better offers than
large companies)

You're early enough in your career that it's probably not worth moving
backwards in salary at this stage. Find a startup who offer an increase or at
least a match while coasting in your current role.

~~~
hegemeister
This is not annoying, I am thankful for your recommendation.

------
raztogt21
Company B. Work should be a place where you nurture your mind and be alongside
link-minded individuals. The 12.5% payment decrease is not that significant.
Without the bureaucracy and the old structure, you can't hide anymore. You
will notice there are fewer free-riders, your visibility is increased, and the
work pace is faster too.

Source: I been in the same position as you were (I'm 27), and I do not regret
any single time my choices. Even today, I decline any positions at companies
such as company A.

------
playing_colours
I read a great quite here at HN a few days ago:

I see it all perfectly; there are two possible situations — one can either do
this or that. My honest opinion and my friendly advice is this: do it or do
not do it — you will regret both. (Soren Kierkegaard, Either/Or: A Fragment of
Life)

Your question is about personal choice - do not rely on strangers in the
internet.

Personally, I would go with B, even in 34, fun and growing are my top
priorities, and money difference is too small to care about (for me).

~~~
gtirloni
I wouldn't ask strangers to decide for me but asking on HN can be quite
useful. People will usually point things out that you haven't considered.

------
muzani
It depends what stage you are on your future plan. If you mostly need time,
Company A. If you need more mentoring and knowledge, Company B.

40 hours/week sounds unlikely, a and it can actually get pretty hectic if
those hours don't include commuting.

There's also a lot of work in a startup that's just putting out fires or
dealing with badly designed code, so you might possibly not learn as much as
you expect.

------
gtirloni
Are you sure you'll have mental energy to work on your SaaS project after work
while working at this startup? If not, I'd stick to company A.

Personally, I'd prefer company B but it might be a roadblock for your SaaS
plan.

------
JSeymourATL
Which company/role would best help stretch you professionally?

Assuming Company B is the better fit, ASK them to match your current
compensation package. That will keep you at parity.

~~~
hegemeister
B would stretch me professionally.

Unfortunately, they will not match the current compensation. We talked about
it, everyone get's paid equal at that company. The 3000 monthly is fixed. :/

